
Ancestry.com Agrees To $1.6 Billion Cash Buyout  - nikunjk
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/22/ancestry-com-agrees-to-1-6-billion-buyout-led-by-european-private-equity-firm-permira-says-wsj/
======
coob
Aprox 1 PayPal.

------
loceng
Nice.

